# Грыжа L5-S1 9.5см. Рекомендуют операцию



## talina12 (25 Сен 2019)

Добрый день! Я Виктория, мне 37 лет. Хочу получить рекомендации, что делать дальше. Раньше периодически возникали боли в  пояснице, помогало лак и физиопроц. Делала МРТ месяцев 7 назад, были 2 протрузии, остеохондроз, сколиоз. Где-то месяц, полтора назад начались усиливаться боли , невролог назначила смт, фонофорез, мильгамма, аркоксия 10дней. Чуть улучшилось и опять спустя пару дней стало хуже. Прострелы в левую ногу, онемение задней поверхности бедра, начала прихрамывать. Боли особенно усиливаются ночью. Врач отправила на дневной стационар:
-лизин 7дн
-Эуфиллин 7 дн
-2 дня покапала Дексаметазон, но т.к.у меня глаукома, стало давление повышаться, отменили
Параллельно этодин 5 дней(эффекта не было, отменили)
В итоге 2 недели на больничном, толку нет. Пошла сама сделала МРТ. Вот результат

 

Врач не видя результата от лечения направляет на операцию, мотивируя, что размер грыжи большой.
Пошла к мануальному терапевту, тот вправил таз, сказал был закручен. Через пару дней стало лучше, шаг стал шире.потом опять ночные дикие боли, оцепенение таза и груди по утру. Расходиться с трудом получается, но только после приема кетанола. Мануал категорически против операции, говорит ждать, покой. Мануал тоже врач, кстати. Лишнего не брал,т е.в деньгах не заинтересованное лицо(тем более ранее отца поставил на ноги, уже проверен).
Вопрос, что делать дальше. НПВС применять дальше? Но 2 курса не помогли, боюсь посадить желудок. Или операция? Или что еще можно?завтра попробую сходить в больницу по направлению, но врач сказала, что не факт ,что примут  в неврологию.


----------



## La murr (25 Сен 2019)

@talina12, Виктория, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Сен 2019)

Покажите снимки МРТ.
"Мануал", который врач, снимки МРТ  смотрел?


----------



## talina12 (26 Сен 2019)

Здравствуйте.  Снимки пыталась перевести с диска, пока не получилось. Сегодня положили в больницу в неврологию и забрали диск. Как будет возможность, сразу выложу. Спасибо за отклик

Мануал не смотрел


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Сен 2019)

@talina12, никогда больше не обращайтесь к "мануалам",  Они или самоуверенные болваны, или болваны, которые не умеют читать рентгенограммы.
Уважающий себя и пациентов врач-мануальный терапевт прежде чем приступить к сеансу мануальной терапии проведёт беседу с пациентом, изучит снимки (рентгенограммы или МРТ), протоколы других обследований (УЗДГ сосудов, ЭНМГ и т.д), проведёт тщательный неврологический и ортопедический осмотр,что позволит установить диагноз и провести необходимое лечение.


----------

